# Has anything outrageous happened at your school?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Someone got knocked out with a bootbag


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

They closed the library at our school one afternoon because some guy went on a rampage throwing books around and pushed several of the computer monitors over leaving the screens shattered on the floor, (these where those old bulky monitors) So they spent the afternoon cleaning up.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

The students at my high school had a protest over a teacher being fired, and a lot of the school (including myself tbh) spent the entire school day across the road making people aware.

So far at college nothing much.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

my school had oil spilled on all most the entirety of the floor, leading to kids slipping and sliding everywhere. there was a pretty big bomb threat during the middle of the day. during one of our assemblies, the teachers were playing a game of human bowling and one of the teachers fractured their cervical spine. there is other stuff but my school was so crazy that I forgot it all. However, we were one of the top high schools in the country.

college has been as boring as can be


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I remember when I was younger a girl was hit in the head with a backpack which had a thick textbook, her head was busted open and she was taken in an ambulance.

Recently at my college there was a rainstorm and someone was swept away in a flood, I think he was trapped in a drainage ditch or something like that.


----------



## duckduck (Dec 1, 2016)

While in line for Tim Hortons, a student got stabbed with a pen. Not even sure what the context was.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

At my secondary school a few teachers had a breakdown, one teacher the students called "Mr Smiley" went berserk at the class and had to be escorted off the premisses, he was later fired for his misconduct. Another teacher got locked in the storage cupboard by students and started crying. One teacher got attacked just outside of the school and had his shirt torn in a fight. Part of the school was also set on fire which meant we got time off! There was loads of stupid incidences as well like someone taking a dump in the urinals.

At college there was a bomb scare and we all had to evacuate the building.

My university campus was where the animal sciences was taught so was in the middle of nowhere among the fields and woods. An emergency mobile vet had to be called out because there were badger baiters in the area, they sent their dog loose down a badger sett but the dog was badly injured and the owners fled the scene leaving the injured dog behind. The dog was retrieved and treated on campus.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Not during school hours but there was a dead body in-front of my school. News crews came and they fenced off the area, we still had to go to class tho.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Teacher was stabbed with a pen
Student was impaled on a security fence
School was broken into, windows were smashed, things were stolen
Drugs
Field was forbidden because of an increase in brawling and difficulty monitoring it consistently
Students setting things on fire

It's been a long time, but I wouldn't put it past the place to have produced worse things.


----------



## QuietLabrador19 (Apr 13, 2016)

A little while after I left one of my old teachers was carjacked by some guys who attacked him with a hammer just outside the school in view of lots of students and wound up in hospital because of it, it made local news since there isn't much crime in the area at all.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I went to college in San Antonio Tx on a campus on a big hill. It doesn't snow in San Antonio, almost never. One year it snowed 13 inches. (totally weird) Some of the kids had never even seen snow before. Everyone wanted to sled down the hill, and many items were tried out as sleds... plastic bags and cardboard boxes, etc. Someone figured out that a cafeteria tray made a great sled. Soon everyone was sledding down the hill on cafeteria trays, and for days the people who went to the cafeteria had to carry their items around in their hands because all the trays were gone.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

QuietLabrador19 said:


> A little while after I left one of my old teachers was carjacked by some guys who attacked him with a hammer just outside the school in view of lots of students and wound up in hospital because of it, it made local news since there isn't much crime in the area at all.


The same thing happened at my old school a couple of years ago. Hammer, carjacking, hospital. Maybe we went to the same school. :lol


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Several times my hs was broken into. Once by me and two of my friends lol. I can laugh about it now but it wasn't funny when we got caught. We did about $25,000 in damages....thank the gods for insurance.

The next year a group of kids broke into the hs and did a whole bunch of damage, much worse than my friends and I did. And the the next night *the same group of kids* broke into the hs *again*. Yeah. The cops in the town I grew up in were not very bright, apparently.

The varsity kicker on our football team (who was only a sophomore) was dating this substitute teacher for a while. They just didn't care who knew about it either....they didn't even try to hide it lol. It went straight to this little dude's head. He thought he was just awesome sauce, banging one of the teachers lol. He was 16 and I want to say she was at least 25, maybe 30.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

In high school, some man who was obviously suffering from paranoia got inside the school and slipped leaflets into student lockers in which he rambled about the police stalking him and stuff like that. I guess he was trying to warn us.


----------



## Shazzy123 (Oct 31, 2016)

While I was there: A girl came to school with a knife (some form of carving knife I think) and proceeded to threated people, she claimed she was going to stab anyone with an A in their name ??? I mean I don't think anyone got hurt but 8 people were threatened before the teachers worked out what was going on. She was removed from the school premisis by police and no-one saw her again. 

Before i started: One of the teachers had an affair with a six former (she was maybe early 40s when this happened & married). She was fired, but returned to school around 5 years later as a teacher and it was okay because she married the student after divorcing her husband. I mean he was of legal age and stuff, but they had sex on school grounds it was gross. 

I mean on top of that the usual stuff, drugs, smoking, fights and whatnot. We had a girl collapse because she had anorexia. 

I'm sure more stuff happened but I was put into hospital education at the beginning of year 9 (third year of secondary school) so lost contact with most of my school friends.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Almost got caught in a school shooting in my second year of college. Had the suspect succeeded, it would have been the deadliest school shooting in the U.S. (almost 500 students would have been killed)


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Someone set off a stink bomb in the AC vents and the whole school smelled like pig feces and skunk anus blended together and left out in the sun for weeeks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A bomb exploded,we all died and I'm currently typing this from Hell.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Someone broke a thermostat and a lil' mercury leaked out, and we all had to stay about half an hour later than usual while the police investigated.

I was in gym class so it wasn't too bad I guess.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Amon said:


> A bomb exploded,we all died and I'm currently typing this from Hell.


Well 'Amon' you got to go back home at least, huh.

:door


----------



## thomas49 (Sep 30, 2015)

Last year a guy was tripping on acid and jumped out of his dorm window a couple floors up


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

There was a fight in the cafeteria and a hall monitor went running across the room and tackled one of the kids. 

Our school's mascot had to be changed, so a bunch of students stood in front of the school protesting before school, but some refused to enter the school when first period started. They proceeded to march around the school, then down the streets of the town, disrupting traffic. This one kid apparently wanted to join the protest so he jumped out of the first story window in the middle of class.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Someone at my school once learned something in class.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

at one school: 

- this guy tried to kidnap this girl in the parking lot. i guess she was his love interest.

- this female instructor had a "relationship" w/ one of her male students that was 20 yrs younger than her (he was 25 or so and she was in her mid 40s).

at another: 

- this guy went around flashing women.


----------

